# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Thái Lan – Đảo Coral – Nong Nooch 5 ngày giá siêu rẻ

## dulichholidays

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm
Ngày khởi hành: Tháng 9,10,11,12
Địa điểm: Thái Lan – Đảo Coral – Nong Nooch 
Xuất phát: Hà Nội - Trở về: Hà Nội 
Đơn vị tổ chức: Vina Holiday Travel và Qatar Airways
Phương tiện: Máy bay, oto 
Điện thoại: 0422400222 - 0422400333
Hotline: 0125.442.1111 - 01693869999
Giá:  Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ 


Du lịch Thái Lan – Vườn nhiệt đới Nong Nooch, một trong những khu vườn thực vật lớn và đẹp bậc nhất châu Á, đồng thời cũng nằm trong các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn hàng đầu ở Thái Lan. Thăm quan Nong Nooch, du khách sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn bản sao thu nhỏ của bãi đá cổ nổi tiếng Stonehenge, những đài phun nước, các tác phẩm điêu khắc hay những con đường lãng mạn…



*Du lịch Thái Lan – Đảo Coral – Nong Nooch 5 ngày 

VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL NIỀM TIN CỦA MỌI KHÁCH HÀNG

Tel: 0422400222 – 0422400333
100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội

DU LICH - Tour Du Lich Quoc Te, Tour Du Lich Viet, DuLichKyNghi.CoM – - DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, Tour Du Lich Viet, du lich Vina Holiday Travel Viet Nam
Dich vu dat phong khach san | Book Hotels | khach san quoc te | khach san Viet Nam | dat khach san o 180 quoc gia | – VE MAY BAY: Dai ly dat ve may bay gia re Quoc te, Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar*



*Chương trình Tour du lich Thai Lan*

*CÁC ĐIỂM DU LỊCH TRÊN ĐẤT NƯỚC THÁI LAN 
Thời gian 5 ngày 4 đêm

* ĐĂNG KÝ TOUR ÍT NHẤT TRƯỚC 15 NGÀY,  ĐĂNG KÝ TRƯỚC 4 THÁNG ĐƯỢC GIẢM GIÁ 15%, ĐĂNG KÝ TRƯỚC 3 THÁNG ĐƯỢC GIẢM 10%, ĐĂNG KÝ TRƯỚC 2 THÁNG ĐƯỢC GIẢM 5%
CUNG CẤP CÁC DỊCH VỤ TRỌN GÓI CHO KHÁCH KHÔNG ĐI THEO TOUR:
- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI THÁI GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN – Tel 0466622231 – 0423.246.247 -0466637567
- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN Ở THÁI LAN – Tel 0422400333
- CUNG CẤP CÁC DỊCH VỤ KHÁC Ở THÁI LAN NẾU QUÝ KHÁCH CẦN NHƯ PHIÊN DỊCH, TÌM ĐỐI TÁC….,*

Ngày 1 Tour du lịch Thai Lan :Đi máy bay từ Hà Nội – Bangkok – Pattaya

Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi sân bay, đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok. Tới sân bay Suvanabumi, xe và HDV địa phương đón quý khách đi Pattaya – thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng vùng Đông Nam Á. Trên đường đi, quý khách ghé thăm Siracha Tiger Zoo – xem chương trình biểu diễn của Cá sấu, tận mắt chứng kiến Hổ sống chung với Lợn.
Sau đó, Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình đi Pattaya.
Ăn tối, Quý khách thăm thú, khám phá thế giới giả trí của “thành phố không ngủ” Pattaya về đêm, hoặc mua sắm tại các siêu thị sầm uất như Pattaya center, Golden beach. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Royal Palace 3 *
*Ngày 2 Tour du lịch Thai Lan :pattaya (Ăn 3 bữa)
*
Sau bữa sáng, đoàn lên tàu ca nô siêu tốc tham quan: Đảo San Hô, du khách có thể tự do vui thú với các trò chơi biển như: lướt ván , nhảy dù , bơi lặn biển , ngồi ca nô siêu tốc ngắm đảo, đá bóng bãi biển …..( chi phí tự túc)
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó đoàn tham quan Làng Văn hoá Noong Noch, tham quan và chụp ảnh bên vườn lan nổi tiếng Thái lan với nhiều giống lan quý hiếm, cùng những hình khối độc đáo được làm từ cây và hoa. Xem show diễn tái hiện lại cuộc chiến giữa Thái Lan và Miến Điện, du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show voi (voi làm xiếc, với gần 30 chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing)… rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh và bán cho khách du lịch với giá 200 -300 bath/bức. Sau đó, HDV đưa đoàn đi thăm quan trung tâm chế tác vàng bạc đá quý nổi tiếng nhất Thái Lan – World Gems Gallery, du khách tự do mua sắm, shopping. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn Alcazar Show hoăc Tiffany Show do những cô bê đê đẹp nổi tiếng của vương quốc Thái Lan biểu diễn. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do tìm hiểu thế giới về đêm của thành phố Pattaya.
*Ngày 3 Tour du lịch Thái Lan : Pattaya – Bangkok (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Sau bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành về Bangkok. Tới Bangkok, đoàn sẽ đi thăm Vườn Bướm (trung tâm phân phối sán phẩm 3 miền Hoàng gia Thái lan), nơi trưng bày sản phẩm 3 miền như: huyết yến đóng hộp được lấy từ huyết của các con chim yến rất bổ – thăm mô hình Động Yến, tìm hiểu về mật ong nguyên chất.
Tiếp đó, xe & HDV đưa đoàn đi về thủ đô Bangkok, tới Bangkok tham quan:
vườn thú Safari World lớn nhất Thái lan. Chiêm ngưỡng hơn 1000 loài động vật hoang dã và quý hiếm trên thế giới được thả tự do. Du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng với hơn 1000 loài đông vật hoang dã và quý hiếm, nhũng chương trình biểu diễn ngoài trời.
Ăn trưa tiệc buffet.
Sau đó, thăm quan trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc, cùng vui và chiêm ngưỡng Show diễn bắt rắn bằng tay không, nghe dược sỹ giải thích về công dụng của những loài rắn quý hiếm trên vương quốc Thái Lan và thuốc rắn mà người Thái đã nghiên cứu cách đây 100 năm.
Mua sắm tại cửa hàng bán đồ da nổi tiếng Thái Lan.
Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan tìm hiểu thế giới Bangkok về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 4 Tour du lịch Thai Lan : Bangkok (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Sau bữa sáng, quý khách sẽ tham quan các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như:
    Cung điện Hoàng gia ( Royal Grand Palace);
    Chùa Khánh Vân – ngôi chùa cổ do hòa thượng Thích Chân Hưng khai sơn vào thời vua Mongkut-Rama IV. Từ đó đến nay, chùa đã trải qua 6 đời trụ trì, đây được xem là 1 trong nhũng ngôi chùa Việt Nam được xây dựng và hình thành sơm nhất tại Bangkok, linh thiêng nhất tai Thái Lan. Hàng năm, chùa thu hút lượng lớn những tăng ni, Phật tử, du khách, nhất là bà con Việt kiều. Đặc biệt, đối với ngôi chùa này là nhục thân của hòa thượng Thích Phổ Xái còn nguyên vẹn trong tư thế kết già tĩnh tọa.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Chiều đi chùa Phật Vàng (Gold Buddha), mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế.
Ăn tối nhà hàng địa phương. Tự do tham quan, khám phá một Bangkok náo nhiệt, quyến rũ về đêm với những dãy phố sầm uất, những gian hàng với các mặt hàng phong phú, cùng một hệ thống các siêu thị lớn vào bậc nhât nhì Bangkok như: Pratum Market, Robinson Silom, Big C, Tokyo…
*Ngày 5 Tour du lịch Thái Lan :đi máy bay từ Bangkok – Hà Nội*

Ăn bữa sáng sớm tại khách sạn, Đoàn làm thủ tục check out, quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm. du thuyền trên sông Chaopaya (chi phí tự túc).
Xe đón đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Xe của VinaholidaysTravel sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay, đưa về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi.
*
Giá Tour du lịch Thái Lan*
Khởi hành tháng 9,10,11,12: 9,429,000 VND
(***)Tỉ giá có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm thanh toán
Giá bao gồm:
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội – Bangkok – Hà Nội.
    Lệ phí sân bay 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không.
    Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng; nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoặc nữ sử dụng phòng ba)
    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Ăn S = Sáng, T = Trưa, C = Tối)
    Phương tiện vận chuyển trong nước & nước ngoài: Xe ô tô điều hòa.
    Phí tham quan thắng cảnh cửa thứ nhất.
    Bảo hiểm du lịch ( Mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000$/vụ)
    Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
    Lệ phí sân bay tại Việt Nam và nước ngoài
Giá không bao gồm:
    Chi phí cá nhân, Đồ uống, mua sắm hàng hóa,phòng đơn.
    Tiền Tip cho HDV & lái xe địa phương (trung bình mức 03 USD/người/ ngày)

----------

